
A victim of PDD (a Nasdaq listed eCommerce company) - againstodds
https://github.com/fastai/fastai/issues/751
======
againstodds
When a developer was training a model(using fast.ai library), the system
halted and rebooted.

Eventually, the developer figured out the cause to the failure after
submitting an issue in the Github:

After debugging for around 8 hours, I found the error:

While monitoring nvidia-smi, it seems like when power usage reach 200W, the
system halted and reboot.

The power supply is buy from PinDuoDuo (Nasdaq: PDD), it says it has 500W, but
it may be only support ~200W. After changing this power supply, the issue
solved.

